# '03 Honda Odyssey



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

Borrow a scan tool from AutoZone?


----------



## TJMS81 (Feb 25, 2009)

Any idea where the port would be located?

Would getting a stick lodged in the steering cause the TCS issue...and thus the solution?


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

TJMS81 said:


> Any idea where the port would be located?
> No, never have used one.
> 
> Would getting a stick lodged in the steering cause the TCS issue...and thus the solution?


Pulling to one side while not braking is a front suspension problem or a power steering problem, which should be fixed quickly. Have you seen a stick lodged in the steering mech.?


----------



## TJMS81 (Feb 25, 2009)

I haven't had time to really look. I came home for the weekend and my wife said the TCS light had come on yesterday as well as the check engine light. She didn't say anything about pulling to the left. She did say that she had run over some sticks from the storm we had the previous night and thought maybe one of them may be lodged up in there. If it is suspension, any ideas on what it may be? I plan on putting it up tomorrow, taking the front wheels off and taking a look.

Not sure about the other light. I checked the owner's manual and it said to check the gas cap tightness first. It also said that if that was the problem, it should reset itself after the third driving trip. Will have to wait and see on that one. If not, I'll have to send it to the shop. I have to go back to school on Sunday and she will need a ride.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

Your ground clearance is probably high enough to see any problem in the front end without pulling the wheels. 
I can't imagine ordinary sticks causing a problem in the steering, but who knows? Usually there is a stone shield to prevent this type of thing.
Careful when you check for the pulling. If it does it on braking, the brakes on the side opposite to the side it is pulling to are not working very well.

In my area the Washington Consumer's Checkbook rates auto repair places on quality & price. No auto dealer has ever gotten a checkmark on both.


----------



## TJMS81 (Feb 25, 2009)

It was pulling w/o touching the brakes. A bad shock or spring wouldn't cause that would it?


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

TJMS81 said:


> It was pulling w/o touching the brakes. A bad shock or spring wouldn't cause that would it?


http://autorepair.about.com/od/troubleshooting/a/ts_suspesnion.htm


----------



## TJMS81 (Feb 25, 2009)

Looks like I need to replace the Idle Air Controller. My question is whether it is absolutely necessary to remove the throttle body? The IAC is located on the bottom part and I should be able to get to it rather easily but not sure as far as reseating the new gasket. I'm hesitent about removing the throttle body because I don't want to have to replace that gasket also. Any ideas?


----------

